# Do U TEACH THIS ?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

NO !!!!!!!! PIKE on his way 4 a DEAD DUCK !!!!!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

No, you just watch from shore with a smile on your face.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

If U look Close @ the pic - the line @ the edge of the pond is ICE - PIKE could care LESS - out of the BLIND - a dead bird - LET ME BRING IT HOME -!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Cash when young would pile off in the cold water, even if we were just putting out decoys. Now with age, he only does it for downed ducks/birds.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR - @ 8wks old when I picked him up !!!!! PIKE came with only 2 speeds - LAP MUTT or OVERDRIVE - now - almost turning 6yrs - this has not changed !!!!!! HOUSTON ! We have a LAUNCH !!!!!!!! LOL


----------

